# FR: genre des acronymes ou noms propres étrangers (association, agence, organisation, bureau, musée, etc.)



## fezmonster

I want to abbreviate National Intelligence Agency in a French text as NIA: what gender should the abbreviation take? 
- Feminine like agence? 
e.g. une agence nationale de renseignement (NIA) --> la NIA

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## sova

Yes, I think it's la NIA, like la CIA, because "agence" is feminine.
And we say "le FBI" = le bureau fédéral d'investigation.


----------



## DeVillies

Que faire, que faire?

Des accronymes tels que FOV (Field of View).
Ça sonne bien comme féminin vous savez?

"La FOV."

Je traduis un texte criblé d'accronymes du genre. Quelques-uns sont laissés tel quel puisqu'ils sont un nom enregistré (Results Viewer), d'autres sont traduis entre parenthèse.

Y a t-il une règle à suivre?

Merci!

Alex


----------



## SwissPete

Si _field of view_ est _champ _(masculin) _de vue_, je dirais _*le *FOV_.

Et puis je ne me ferais pas tellement de souci. Il est bon de se souvenir qu'en français on dit _*le *t-shirt_, bien que _shirt_ soit _chemise_ (féminin).


----------



## Pinairun

Je ne connais pas la règle, mais le sens commun me sugère d'employer l'article correspondant au genre de l'entité representée par l'accronyme, par exemple:

Le SONAR = sound, navigation and ranging. En français, son est masculin.
L'ONU = L'Organisation des Nations Unies, féminin
La CE = La Communauté Européenne 
Le TIR = Le Transport International Routier
L'UNICEF = United Nations Children's Fund, fond est masculin.
Le BANESTO = Banco Español de Crédito 

Salut


----------



## DeVillies

Certainement, et merci de ta réponse Pinairun.

Mais que faire quand l'accronyme représente un mot anglais, celui-ci étant asexué?

Je pense à conserver le genre masculin pour tous ces accronymes, pour garder l'uniformité.

(Modification : Pardon je n'avais pas vu ta réponse SwissPete. J'approuve.)

Merci à tous et à toutes!

- Alexandre


----------



## marget

You did say that some expressions are translated in parentheses.  I suppose this isn't the case for Field of View.  As SwissPete stated, it should be masculine if field is translated as _champ_. Maybe you need to determine the French translation.  Based on the examples provided by Pinairun, it seems questionable to use the masculine for all your acronyms  just for the sake of uniformity.


----------



## Fred_C

DeVillies said:


> Des accronymes tels que FOV (Field of View).
> Ça sonne bien comme féminin vous savez?
> "La FOV."



Bonjour.
Posez-vous la question de savoir pourquoi cela sonne féminin.
Ne serait-ce pas par hasard par analogie avec "FIV" qui est féminin, si l'on sait que cela signifie "Fécondation in vitro" ?
Si c'est le cas, réprimez cette intuition.


----------



## Xigua

Je connais bien la convention de mettre toujours au masculin tout sigle et tout emprunt d'une langue étrangère. Mais devrait-on faire ainsi en bon français? Il me semble toujours bizarre de voir, p.ex., "le" School X or "au" ABC Association ...


----------



## quinoa

Pour ABC Association, du fait de la première voyelle A, on dira l'ABC, que ce soit masculin ou féminin.
Pour les autres, voir autres intervenants....


----------



## Xigua

Mettons donc "au" BCD Association ... c'est toujours le genre qui me donne des ennuis ...


----------



## Mauricet

Xigua said:


> Je connais bien la convention de mettre toujours au masculin tout sigle et tout emprunt d'une langue étrangère. Mais devrait-on faire ainsi en bon français?


Ce n'est pas le cas en France pour les sigles français : la BRB (brigade), la CGT (confédération). Même pour des sigles étrangers je ne connais que des contre-exemples : la CIA (agency), la NASA. D'où sort cette 'convention' ?


----------



## quinoa

J'avoue ne pas connaître non  plus cette convention, et il semblerait qu'elle subirait des entorses!


----------



## Xigua

Mauricet said:


> Ce n'est pas le cas en France pour les sigles français : la BRB (brigade), la CGT (confédération). Même pour des sigles étrangers je ne connais que des contre-exemples : la CIA (agency), la NASA. D'où sort cette 'convention' ?


 
Bonjour Mauricet,

et il faut dire que j'abonde dans votre sens, car moi aussi, je n'emploie pas les sigles sans leur genre. Mais ici au Canada, j'ai constaté que les gens pensent que tout emprunt d'une langue étrangère, et par une sorte d'extension tout sigle, se mettent au masculin. J'ai toujours questionné cet usage, mais les francophones d'ici m'ont dit que c'est la convention parmi eux. Dont ma question ici, car cette "convention" me semble tout à fait abusive. Et je me sens vraiment soulagée en lisant votre réponse, car je commençais à douter d'avoir raison.


----------



## papillonsnoirs

Should I write "Child Helpline International s'est développée" or "s'est développé"?

I think it's feminine because it's an organisation, and also because "ligne d'aide" in French would be feminine, but Google tells me most people use a masculine accord. Which would you reccommend?

Many thanks!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

I agree with you, I would use a feminine agreement because of ligne d'aide which is feminine.


----------



## papillonsnoirs

Thank you! So the fact that it's an organisation is actually not that important? What would you do with an organisation like "Child Focus", where there is no clear French noun to fall back on?


----------



## jann

papillonsnoirs said:


> Thank you! So the fact that it's an organisation is actually not that important? What would you do with an organisation like "Child Focus", where there is no clear French noun to fall back on?


But you can always find a French noun to fall back on!  You just imply or insert a gendered noun that is logical: l_'association_ "Child Focus", l'_organisation_ "Child Focus", etc.

It's not that organizations themselves are feminine in French (after all, we can easily cite _le FMI, le Giec_, etc.).  Instead, it's that  nouns like _"organisation"_ and _"association" _are feminine in French, and these nouns commonly figure in the names of groups (_l'OMS, l'ONU, l'OTAN_, _l'Interpol,_ etc.), are associated with the name of groups, can be used to describe groups, or can serve to replace the name of a group in a written text.  An NGO, regardless of its actual name, can always be feminine because it is _une ONG =_ _une organisation non gouvernementale,_ etc.

I hope I managed to explain that clearly.


----------



## papillonsnoirs

You explained it very clearly, thank you!

I guess I got disheartened when confronted with examples where I couldn't figure out what the underlying concept was - e.g. "Je l'ai acheté à la Fnac", where I would have assumed "au Fnac", because of "UN magasin."


----------



## jann

Oh, but the F in Fnac originally stood for _fédération_... (_la Fédération nationale d'achats des cadres_).  

[…]

PS.  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## zaza2010

Bonjour! Doit-on dire "le" ou "la" Scottish National Portrait Gallery? (un musée, une galerie)...


----------



## xtrasystole

_'La'_, I guess (?)


----------



## Maple75

Why are you trying to put a French article in front of an English word? This would work if it was an English word that had been adopted into common French usage, but that isn't the case here. I would translate Scottish National Portrait Gallery, if I were you...use "musée", because "galerie" means a commercial/private gallery only, I believe, not a national gallery. Oh, I just noticed that your native language is French...you must know this already!


----------



## wesetters

_La,_ generally - or at least that was what was advised at the fac when _National Gallery_ (London) appeared in a text to be translated to French.


----------



## SteveD

I would say "La":

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_National_Portrait_Gallery


----------



## wildan1

When a foreign word has a French cognate (like here, _galerie_), the word takes that word's gender. Otherwise foreign words are almost always masculine.

_*la* Tate Gallery_ (-->_ la galerie_)
_*la* CIA_ (_Agency_-->_ l'agence_, f.)
_*le* FBI_ (_Bureau_--> _le bureau_)

But:
_*le* hold-up, *le* cocktail, *le* 4x4,* le* t-shirt_ (no cognates)


----------



## wumple

What is the gender of an English word which isn't translated into French?  For example, 'Bates', the name of a college in Maine?  If I wanted to say that Bates is beautiful, would I say

Bates est belle

or

Bates est beau

?


----------



## nickhk

Ce collège est beau (if the name was mentioned before)

Le collège de Bates est beau

We would not use only the name as it could be confusing. Otherwise, the name has the gender of the object it represents, in your case: masculin.


----------



## Erzz

Yes, the rule is that the gender is the one of the category the proper name belongs to.
What kind of thing is Bates? It is a college, in French _un_ collège, so it is masculine. New York is _une_ ville, so it is feminine.


----------



## FerrisWheelonFire

Is masculine the default for english proper nouns? For example, if I want to say "I like the Space Needle." in French, do I default to "J'aime le Space Needle"?

Or would I just translate Space Needle?


----------



## SwissPete

Wiki: La _*Space Needle*_  [...]
I don't know if there is a rule.

PS: I cringe every time I hear *le* T-shirt.


----------



## In-Su

There's no default gender for foreign proper nouns. If it contains a cognate to a French word, then it'll usually take on its gender but if not then there's no exact rule. The fact that the Space Needle is a tower _(*une* tour)_ and needle translates as *une*_ aiguille_ might explain why it is feminine.


----------



## Bezoard

I disagree. Masculine (viewed as neutral) IS generally the default gender for nouns imported from English (or another language), unless there is a good reason to make the noun feminine, as explained in the previous message.
Pour Space Needle, le féminin peut se justifier par les considérations qui précèdent, mais le masculin s'emploie aussi :
http://seattlesound.over-blog.com/article-28643772.htmlsoit par défaut soit comme sous-entendu de "monument.
Dans T-shirt, le masculin me semble assez naturel parce qu'il s'agit somme toute d'UN maillot.


----------



## atcheque

Voir aussi :
FR: Gender agreement with nouns used as proper names - grammaire
FR: gender and plural when referring to companies - grammaire


----------



## In-Su

Et aussi :
https://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/t...ra&lettr=indx_catlog_n&page=9-fRsLnkLIf4.htmlBanque de dépannage linguistique - Article devant les noms propres étrangers


----------

